# How to Uninstall CD Drive then Reinstall



## somedude

I know how to uninstall a CD Drive, but i need to know how to Reinstall it, since my CD-RW/DVD-ROM is acting gay. Please this would help me out a lot :smile:


----------



## somedude

oh and i mean installing and reinstalling the cd drive Software wise not Hardware wise


----------



## avaquado

Are you trying to reinstall the drivers ? If so, what is the brand of your drive?


----------



## kodi

Go to start and right click on my computer then properties/hardware/device manager. Navigate to your CD player and right click and select uninstall.
Reboot your system and windows will locate it and reinstall it


----------



## somedude

awesome thanks man!


----------

